# Unhack Tivo - Allow software to Update



## ODEEBEE (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi, 

i had my series 2 tivo hacked by a "pro" on ebay back when I first purchased it. His operation has sinced gone out of business. I'm stuck on an old software version now and all the hacks he gave me are now obselete or redundant with the latest tivo software. In addition, the tivo keeps downloading the newest software updates and restarting nightly but the software never chages.

What I would like to do is let the tivo update to the latest software and forget about all the hacking stuff!

The problem is that I only have laptops so I cannot pull the hard drive to restore it.

I can connect to the tivo trough smartftp/telnet.

Is there a way to "unhack" this tivo? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Details below:

Model #: TCD240080
Software version: 4.01b-02-2-240
I'm using a laptop running windows XP and the tivo is on my home network.
I don't know unix. I'm not a technie but not a total noob as I tend to pick things up quickly.
I attached what I see when I ftp my tivo. I can give details about folder contents if it helps.

THANKS!


----------



## ODEEBEE (Mar 24, 2005)

-


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3982479&&#post3982479

Gives you the exact procedure to force the software that's already on your machine to install. You even have an opportunity to re-hack your machine before it reboots if you want to read up.

*This can be disastrous if your machine was hacked in a non-standard matter.*


----------



## ODEEBEE (Mar 24, 2005)

lew said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3982479&&#post3982479
> 
> Gives you the exact procedure to force the software that's already on your machine to install. You even have an opportunity to re-hack your machine before it reboots if you want to read up.
> 
> *This can be disastrous if your machine was hacked in a non-standard matter.*


Thanks. This looks helpful. Is there any way to tell if my tivo is hacked "nonstandardly". I feel like proceeding without checking somehow is inviting disaster. Speaking of, how bad are we talking? Need new hard drive or need new tivo?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

ODEEBEE said:


> Thanks. This looks helpful. Is there any way to tell if my tivo is hacked "nonstandardly". I feel like proceeding without checking somehow is inviting disaster. Speaking of, how bad are we talking? Need new hard drive or need new tivo?


It's not a big disaster BUT you'd need to find a PC so you can re-install software on the hard drive. You can buy the instant cake script so it's not that hard. Trying to recover your recordings if that happens will take more effort and learning than it would be worth.

If you answer gunny.. post on the other thread you might be able to find out how standard your tivo is.

Do you use any of the hacks?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

The thread you were referred shows you how to retain your hacks while doing a manual upgrade. If you really don't care about your hacks...and if you have telnet access to the machine, all you have to do is telnet in and type exactly:

/tvbin/installSW.itcl

This will run the install software, reboot and you should be good to go...all your hacks will be gone, but you should be running the latest software release!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

MungoJerrie said:


> The thread you were referred shows you how to retain your hacks while doing a manual upgrade. If you really don't care about your hacks...and if you have telnet access to the machine, all you have to do is telnet in and type exactly:
> 
> /tvbin/installSW.itcl
> 
> This will run the install software, reboot and you should be good to go...all your hacks will be gone, but you should be running the latest software release!


Actually the POST I referenced showed the poster how to do a manual upgrade, trying to save hacks is optional.

WON'T WORK FOR THIS TIVO

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298965


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Aaaah, monte, Sleeper....didn't know the history of this tivo - yes, agreed my post will not work with a monted tivo. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

